# New Manueli Havent Eat 14 Days



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have manueli 14 days the conditions of the water is ok
no 3 0
no 2 0
ph 6,5
kh 4
nh3 0
I have a fish tank 240 litra with woods and plants 
I give him every frozen food i now it eats before but nothing
for filtrasion i have a fluval 305 
i have put melafix in the tank and adistress nothing again
what can i do i have enter and a gold fish but nothink again


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you sure the no3 is zero as that seems too low.

You could mayby try somethign like garlic gaurd to try to get him to eat. What are you feeding him? As a last resort most p's won't refuse a feeder so Id buy a couple cheap non goldfish fish and throw them in with him as he should probably take them by morning.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Are you sure the no3 is zero as that seems too low.
> 
> You could mayby try somethign like garlic gaurd to try to get him to eat. What are you feeding him? As a last resort most p's won't refuse a feeder so Id buy a couple cheap non goldfish fish and throw them in with him as he should probably take them by morning.


why no goldfish i know that most of piranha keepers give 
I try seachem garlic guard and nothing
the gold fish is 2 days in the aquarium
shrimp,tongue fish 
What ph and kh is best for this fish?
I have 5 red bellys in 300litra
and 180 serassalmus sanchezi eats shrims
NO3 IS ZERO FOR SURE API TESTS
how many days can live without food?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It can go months without food.

Gold fish have growth inhibiting hormones and are bad for the fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Try tilapia fillets... give him bite size pieces... remove after a while if uneaten...


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Try tilapia fillets... give him bite size pieces... remove after a while if uneaten...


Many thanks
Ι try and tilapia fillets on Monday because now everythink are clozed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea try jumbo shrimp as well and if he doesnt bother with it take it out within 20 min. Good luck


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yea try jumbo shrimp as well and if he doesnt bother with it take it out within 20 min. Good luck


thanks again
About ph and kh?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

As long as the pH and KH are stable then its good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MANUELI said:


> Are you sure the no3 is zero as that seems too low.
> 
> You could mayby try somethign like garlic gaurd to try to get him to eat. What are you feeding him? As a last resort most p's won't refuse a feeder so Id buy a couple cheap non goldfish fish and throw them in with him as he should probably take them by morning.


why no goldfish i know that most of piranha keepers give 
I try seachem garlic guard and nothing
the gold fish is 2 days in the aquarium
shrimp,tongue fish 
What ph and kh is best for this fish?
I have 5 red bellys in 300litra
and 180 serassalmus sanchezi eats shrims
NO3 IS ZERO FOR SURE API TESTS
how many days can live without food?
[/quote]

-growth inhibiting hormone plus most goldfish are kept 100 per 10g or at some seriously overstocked rate. The tanks are often filled with dead, diseased and sick fish so disease will be transferred easily and make most fish sick so adding a potentiall sick fish to your tank could make your fish sick. With some fish like convicsts or some other cheap fish they are kept in better conditions,have no what is said to be growth inhibiting hormones and are often healtier due to their better condions which means they are less of a risk for introducing disease to your tank.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Are you sure the no3 is zero as that seems too low.
> 
> You could mayby try somethign like garlic gaurd to try to get him to eat. What are you feeding him? As a last resort most p's won't refuse a feeder so Id buy a couple cheap non goldfish fish and throw them in with him as he should probably take them by morning.


why no goldfish i know that most of piranha keepers give 
I try seachem garlic guard and nothing
the gold fish is 2 days in the aquarium
shrimp,tongue fish 
What ph and kh is best for this fish?
I have 5 red bellys in 300litra
and 180 serassalmus sanchezi eats shrims
NO3 IS ZERO FOR SURE API TESTS
how many days can live without food?
[/quote]

-growth inhibiting hormone plus most goldfish are kept 100 per 10g or at some seriously overstocked rate. The tanks are often filled with dead, diseased and sick fish so disease will be transferred easily and make most fish sick so adding a potentiall sick fish to your tank could make your fish sick. With some fish like convicsts or some other cheap fish they are kept in better conditions,have no what is said to be growth inhibiting hormones and are often healtier due to their better condions which means they are less of a risk for introducing disease to your tank.
[/quote]

x2 and when u put some food in turn off all the lights...tank and room and go to another room


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I AGREE ^^^^^







she/he will come around they wont starve them self too death


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what is the temperature of the tank?


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have 27 Celsiu


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

haven't eat yet.....

I have 2 goldfish and 1 molly 3 days in the tank and nothing yet.....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

geesh sounds like my baby black that died a coupl days ago, dont worry just give him his time


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

raise the temp up to 28*


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Like others said, cut the filets or shrimp to bite size pieces, turn off the lights and leave the room. Come back 20-30 mins later and remove what he hasn't eaten. Repeat everyday if you need too, your manny will eventually come around. This is what I had to do for my small rhom, and now (3 monthes later) he hits the food as soon as I drop it in the tank. Good Luck.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> *geesh sounds like my baby black that died a coupl days ago*, dont worry just give him his time


real encouraging PF


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

It still has not eaten anything, i have take some woods from the tank to stop hiding,
then showing better performance at least swim more
what memory can have such a fish;
Many says that goldfish has 3 sec. but t i don't think so


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i put pimafix (API) in the tank becauze i 'm thinking if has bacterium inside


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you tried feeders? I don't think pimafix will do much. Prazipro would be alot better against any parisites though im not sure how harsh of meds you want to use with a manny.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How long have you had this Manny? When was the last time he ate, and what did he eat? And what changes have occurred since then? Has he been moved, water changed, tank decor rearranged etc.? Just wondering if it's something that triggered it. As cluster mentioned, you could try leaving a few live fish in there, which he could eat if wanted... Then once he eats, you can try to continue with non live... And I agree that prazipro is better against parasites than pimafix...


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your interest!
the prazipo do not know maybe there is not in Greece,i will do more searching to see it
Manny had a friend eat tongue fish and shrims normally 1 year in 700litra had separated in the mosque because he had another many
I've put neon which I think would could catch easily, after I put 2 goldfish and a molly
When you say feeders what you mean;


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

By feeder fish I mean convicts, mollies, tetras. basically any cheap non goldfish fish.

Did the manny eat the fish you put in?

The active ingrediant in prazipro is prazitranquil so if you cant find prazipro you could look for other meds with prazitranquil as the active ingredient.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently discovered a product by API called "General Cure" which contains praziquantel. It wasn't obvious from the packaging, but after reading through, it contains it and should offer similar effects as the prazipro. See this doc for the full product documentation:
http://cms.marsfishcare.com/files/msds/general_cure_powder_122309.pdf

Should be more easily available at the LFS vs PraziPro.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have neon small and molly one of goldfish i put it to other many and he bite his tail now i put it in the tank with new many but nothing


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Smoke said:


> I recently discovered a product by API called "General Cure" which contains praziquantel. It wasn't obvious from the packaging, but after reading through, it contains it and should offer similar effects as the prazipro. See this doc for the full product documentation:
> http://cms.marsfishcare.com/files/msds/general_cure_powder_122309.pdf
> 
> Should be more easily available at the LFS vs PraziPro.


Careful with the general cure. I lost a piraya and tern before when using it.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i only put pimafix,
when i had got him he had cloudy eyes but in two days with melafix well done 
he has weakened but the colors are strongly
I had many hiding places and then sat hidden i take 
the risk and i left now only one 
Now he swims
However, because i was have a lot of piranha and serrasalmous i never had a similar problem


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Are you sure the no3 is zero as that seems too low.
> 
> You could mayby try somethign like garlic gaurd to try to get him to eat. What are you feeding him? As a last resort most p's won't refuse a feeder so Id buy a couple cheap non goldfish fish and throw them in with him as he should probably take them by morning.


why no goldfish i know that most of piranha keepers give 
I try seachem garlic guard and nothing
the gold fish is 2 days in the aquarium
shrimp,tongue fish 
What ph and kh is best for this fish?
I have 5 red bellys in 300litra
and 180 serassalmus sanchezi eats shrims
NO3 IS ZERO FOR SURE API TESTS
how many days can live without food?
[/quote]

-growth inhibiting hormone plus most goldfish are kept 100 per 10g or at some seriously overstocked rate. The tanks are often filled with dead, diseased and sick fish so disease will be transferred easily and make most fish sick so adding a potentiall sick fish to your tank could make your fish sick. With some fish like convicsts or some other cheap fish they are kept in better conditions,have no what is said to be growth inhibiting hormones and are often healtier due to their better condions which means they are less of a risk for introducing disease to your tank.
[/quote]

x2 and when u put some food in turn off all the lights...tank and room and go to another room
[/quote]

exactly. piranha are shy as hell for the most part. i thought i had defective ones when i had mine, and then i learned that they wouldn't eat in-front of me. gradually they warmed up, but it took months for them to start chasing and eating tetras, or even fillet's, while i was in the room.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i do the same think.....


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think he eat the molly i can't found it!!!!!
At last!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd probably add a few more and hopefully if there are multiple he should be able to get one easy if he choses to.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Master1313 said:


> what memory can have such a fish;
> Many says that goldfish has 3 sec. but t i don't think so


 Not exactly sure but I know they have way more then 3 seconds of memory. Some fish are able to do tricks for example which take time to train... so that proves they remember what to do from weeks to months ago. For example I am trying to get my S. elongatus to handfeed. He is now much more willing to take the food. When I fist tried he was very hesitant and skiddish but know he is getting to know it's ok and will take it more readily. I feed him every couple days so that proves he is remembering at least 2 days ago when he was last handfed but I beleive they have a memory of alot longer possibly years.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the same and ι
like when you open the lid of the aquariums that most fish come immediately ....
ι do not want to learn to live feed .... I will try in 2 days to give him frozen food
If ηε do not eat ι will come back with a live food
i believe that he want to fit in his mouth this was the reason he does not bother the goldfish
sorry for the syntax and spelling errors....


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i give him frozen foods but he dosen't eat
i put 3 small mollys and he eat them all.....


----------

